# JAVA pour débutant



## koyot3 (13 Septembre 2006)

bonjour
je viens de reprendre le  JAVA ....
ca change du C....

j'ai réalisé le projet sous windows en utilisant un éditeur de texte et le terminal pour compiler et interpréter....

or j'aimerais bien reproduire cela avec mon mac.....
j'ai réussi avec xcode mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas un autre moyen ou logiciel permettant de coder en JAVA en étant simple, bref pour un débutant....

merci d'avance de vos réponses...


----------



## elKBron (13 Septembre 2006)

tu  peux toujours essayer Eclipse, mais il vaut mieux bien savoir code en Java a la main avant pour bien comprendre ce que ce soft peut faire à ta place...


aaaaahhh, la completion automatique de Eclipse... un vrai régale :love:


----------



## koyot3 (13 Septembre 2006)

et hormis eclipse...
je débute le java, dc je veux pas un truc trop complet qui m'affiche plein de ligne sans comprendre.....

je souhaite juste un moyen de coder simplement et de compiler simplement aussi en fait ....


----------



## ntx (13 Septembre 2006)

Le terminal Unix et un éditeur de texte comme par exemple emacs (mais il en existe bien d'autres). On ne peut plus simple.


----------



## koyot3 (13 Septembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Le terminal Unix et un éditeur de texte comme par exemple emacs (mais il en existe bien d'autres). On ne peut plus simple.



hormis ca, c'est pas pour passer pour un difficile, mais un truc plus complexe que un editeur de texte....

une sorte d'éditeur avec un boutton compiler par exemple .....


----------



## ntx (13 Septembre 2006)

koyot3 a dit:


> une sorte d'éditeur avec un boutton compiler par exemple .....


Tu peux compiler dans emacs. Sinon Eclipse reste la meilleurs solution gratuite, ou alors regarde du côté de Netbeans.
Dans les logiciels payants, le top du top est IntelliJ.


----------



## Franky Boy (14 Septembre 2006)

Comment on fait pour compiler via le terminal Unix?


----------



## ntx (14 Septembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Comment on fait pour compiler via le terminal Unix?


Avec la commande javac (compilateur java). "man java" pour les détails.


----------



## Céroce (14 Septembre 2006)

koyot3 a dit:


> hormis ca, c'est pas pour passer pour un difficile, mais un truc plus complexe que un editeur de texte....
> 
> une sorte d'éditeur avec un boutton compiler par exemple .....



J'ai déjà essayé un tel programme. Il était développé par une université britannique dans mon souvenir. Il y avait des trucs sympas pour documenter les classes aussi.

Va voir sur la section téléchargement du site Apple.com, je crois bien que c'est là que je l'avais téléchargé.


----------



## Céroce (14 Septembre 2006)

Ayé, je l'ai retrouvé:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/development_tools/bluej.html


----------



## koyot3 (14 Septembre 2006)

C&#233;roce;3967736 a dit:
			
		

> Ay&#233;, je l'ai retrouv&#233;:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/development_tools/bluej.html



ca y est j'ai test&#233;....
pas mal, j'h&#233;site avec xcode .... faudra que je vois au fur et a mesure le plus avantageux

merci !


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Comment on fait pour compiler via le terminal Unix?



javac  il en existe d'autres 
gcj ... tous ces utilitaires utilisent ces commandes

sinon eclipse travail pas mal mais est un peu lourd


----------



## Warflo (14 Septembre 2006)

TextMate, un éditeur de texte, qui fais beaucoup de language (Python, C, C++, Java, Perl, HTML, XML, CSS, AppleScript), avec coloration syntaxique personalisable, des raccourcis de commandes, et pour la plupart des languages (dont Java), propose la compilation et l'execution par le terminal d'un simple raccourcis clavier.
Avec 30 jours de démo, puis une trentaine d'euros.


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Septembre 2006)

Je rajoute mon grain de sel: 

 Smultron: simple éditeur de texte
 Ant: pour tout gérer (compilation, packaging) 

Ant est à mon avis le seul moyen de conserver une certaine souplesse d'utilisation tout en comprenant ce que tu fais. 

C'est de plus un outil extrèmement répandu que tout programmeur Java digne de ce nom se doit de connaître.


----------



## Nicky Larson (16 Septembre 2006)

Netbeans, ya pas mieux http://www.netbeans.org/


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> TextMate, un éditeur de texte, qui fais beaucoup de language (Python, C, C++, Java, Perl, HTML, XML, CSS, AppleScript), avec coloration syntaxique personalisable, des raccourcis de commandes, et pour la plupart des languages (dont Java), propose la compilation et l'execution par le terminal d'un simple raccourcis clavier.
> Avec 30 jours de démo, puis une trentaine d'euros.


moi je plussois Warflo


----------

